# Anyones opinion please



## Thickkerf (Sep 4, 2013)

I am starting on a kitchen upper and lower cabinet build. Has anyone have a opinion on 3/4in poplar plywood for shell? I am using solid 3/4 poplar for face frames. 
Thanks.


----------



## RMDMan (Aug 29, 2013)

I like poplar ply....cuts and sands well, very stable. I think it's a great choice.:thumbsup:
Good Luck with the project. Let us have some pics.


----------



## chsdiyer (Dec 12, 2011)

I used 3/4" birch for my cabinet boxes which I think is pretty standard for most paint grade cabinets. I used the poplar for face frames.


----------



## bzguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Birch and Maple were the standard paint grade plywoods for years.
Stable and workable solid Poplar was used extensively for furniture that was upholstered or painted.
Relatively recently poplar has appeared in plywood form and works just as well.


----------

